# My Honest Pay guys! This it tough!



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## kk21912003 (May 5, 2017)

Wordless. Do not rent


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

$1100/month for a car? Now there's your problem.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

I have an Audi R8 that I don't even pay that much a month for, and that's to OWN. 

I just want to thank you for making me feel a shit ton better about my uber earnings and life in general.


----------



## Dchap08 (Jul 29, 2017)

Ouch, $270 a week is your problem. You lose $1080 to $1350 a month on the damn car! Are you renting a brand new caddy suv?


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Stop Renting a car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I'm sure a lot of drivers are in the same boat, they just don't know it because they never did the math.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Don't drive unless you get your own car and keep monthly payments around $200-$350 per month. Get pre-qualified and get lowest possible interest rate and you will then have the sales peeps more willing to negotiate a better deal. Have the pre-qualified letter with you. The banks will issue it upon approval.


----------



## Tonerguy (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm a recent customer (yesterday in Houston). After my ride was completed I received a message that my Apple Pay payment did not go through to Uber. I want to make it right, but I can't find a way to contact Uber to resubmit a payment. I want to make sure my driver gets paid. What do you suggest I do? There's no phone number for Uber.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

You paid more in fees than the money you earned!!! You can't be serious


----------



## Cigars (Dec 8, 2016)

Tonerguy said:


> I'm a recent customer (yesterday in Houston). After my ride was completed I received a message that my Apple Pay payment did not go through to Uber. I want to make it right, but I can't find a way to contact Uber to resubmit a payment. I want to make sure my driver gets paid. What do you suggest I do? There's no phone number for Uber.


Just because you pay Uber does not mean Uber will pay your driver.
Uber does not like paying their drivers and develops new excuses not to do so every day.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

****ing ouch!


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

And they want $271.42 on 13- AUG


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Looks like you ran out of gas really quick. You were over 40 hours your first week then by week four it looks like you're struggling to do 16 hours a week. Sure looks like you took full advantage of that "Work when you want to" advertisement.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Dchap08 said:


> Ouch, $270 a week is your problem. You lose $1080 to $1350 a month on the damn car! Are you renting a brand new caddy suv?


270 for a week is a mid size rental. A SUV would run over 400 a week. This guy has to be in the hall of fame for dumbest drivers


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

$1100 a month? 
Jesus.


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> $1100 a month?
> Jesus.


That's a nicer Apartment or even a house payment.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tonerguy said:


> I'm a recent customer (yesterday in Houston). After my ride was completed I received a message that my Apple Pay payment did not go through to Uber. I want to make it right, but I can't find a way to contact Uber to resubmit a payment. I want to make sure my driver gets paid. What do you suggest I do? There's no phone number for Uber.


Don't worry about the driver. Uber will pay the driver even if your payment did not go through. Their pay will show up on their account right away. However, you will not be able to request new rides until you pay for the last one and have a valid payment method on file.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Well I don't have a car...................What am I going to do?????????????????



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Looks like you ran out of gas really quick. You were over 40 hours your first week then by week four it looks like you're struggling to do 16 hours a week. Sure looks like you took full advantage of that "Work when you want to" advertisement.


I can only Drive after 4 pm............



Iceagetlc said:


> I have an Audi R8 that I don't even pay that much a month for, and that's to OWN.
> 
> I just want to thank you for making me feel a shit ton better about my uber earnings and life in general.


LOL



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Looks like you ran out of gas really quick. You were over 40 hours your first week then by week four it looks like you're struggling to do 16 hours a week. Sure looks like you took full advantage of that "Work when you want to" advertisement.


I live in Virginia outside DC. I can't drive Uber in Virginia because I have 3 moving violations. If you have 3 moving violations you cant drive Uber in VA until the tickets fall off after a certain time period. You can drop off in VA but not pickup. So, I have to drive 45 min to DC or MD just to get my first ride. If I have to take someone from MD or DC to Virginia, then after dropping them off, I have to come back to MD or DC to get my next ride. Then after driving from 6 pm to 2 am I have to drive 45 minutes home at 2 am in the morning! It was exhausting! That's why my hours were so low or not 40 hrs each week. I didn't have the energy.......



Frustrated!!!! said:


> You paid more in fees than the money you earned!!! You can't be serious


That's not true! I made a profit just not much................



Dchap08 said:


> Ouch, $270 a week is your problem. You lose $1080 to $1350 a month on the damn car! Are you renting a brand new caddy suv?


I dont have a car............ : (

I thought I could make $1000-1500 a week so $1100 a month to Enterprise Rental would be nothing considering I don't have a car.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

JDWhit_ said:


> Well I don't have a car...................What am I going to do?????????????????
> 
> I can only Drive after 4 pm............
> 
> ...


1100 a month. What About gas???? You forgot to add that. Like I said no profit.If your renting a car from uber and not working FULL TIME hours plus your wasting your time.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> 1100 a month. What About gas???? You forgot to add that. Like I said no profit.If your renting a car from uber and not working FULL TIME hours plus your wasting your time.


Gas WAS deducted from the Gross Profits and is reflected in the Net Profits on the right side.

Did you even look at the chart or did you just take what you wanted from it?


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Don't get mad at me for making $4.25 an hr. Sorry


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

JDWhit_ said:


> I thought I could make $1000-1500 a week so $1100 a month to Enterprise Rental would be nothing considering I don't have a car.


Driving only after 4pm...ROFLMMFAO

Did you read this forum beforehand?


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Driving only after 4pm...ROFLMMFAO
> 
> Did you read this forum beforehand?


Since you want to take up for him why you renting to work part time. The game plan was terrible to last a whole month.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Driving only after 4pm...ROFLMMFAO
> 
> Did you read this forum beforehand?


I don't have a car. Not working right now. Thought I could make it work.....I just don't know what to do...........



Frustrated!!!! said:


> Don't get mad at me for making $4.25 an hr. Sorry


LOL That's minus the gas......



Frustrated!!!! said:


> Since you want to take up for him why you renting to work part time. The game plan was terrible to last a whole month.


I think what he's asking is if "I" researched the site before I started?


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

JDWhit_ said:


> I have 3 moving violations.


make that 4 violations (it's in your spreadsheet)

face it, you suck at driving


----------



## Misaelz28 (Aug 29, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> View attachment 146465


Haha what a looser


----------



## SoulSeekerUSA (Aug 17, 2017)

JDWhit_ said:


> View attachment 146465


Not sure why you would rent a car to drive for Uber, you can buy a car and pay the payment each month for what you are paying for a week rental. Even with insurance figured in you would end up way ahead.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

Robertk said:


> make that 4 violations (it's in your spreadsheet)
> 
> face it, you suck at driving


LOL I definitely do NOT suck at driving. 400+ trips and a 4.97 rating. Great reviews!



SoulSeekerUSA said:


> Not sure why you would rent a car to drive for Uber, you can buy a car and pay the payment each month for what you are paying for a week rental. Even with insurance figured in you would end up way ahead.


Yes, I understand this BUT I don't have JOB. How do you buy a car without a job or being able to show income????????



Misaelz28 said:


> Haha what a looser


I'm a "looser?" Thank you! I try!

I want to see ALL of your P/L statements AFTER maintenance costs, wear and tear, tires, brakes, oil changes , depreciation, gas etc. etc. AND if you don't have any maintenance costs, they're coming! Trust me! That's one good thing about renting or leasing a car, if the transmission fails, you need new tires, need new brakes it's not out of your own pocket!!!!

*You guys act like I am the only person who rents a car for Uber through Enterprise Rental Car?* *When I was there the line was packed to get cars!!!! Not saying its the best choice but what do you do when you don't have a car OR a job to buy a car????????

I'M WAITING....................................*


----------



## LoveUber1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Please never rent and do uber. I used to work in the car business and you're getting ripped off if you're renting a car to do uber. Personally I leased my vehicle and I have a very reasonable payment.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Tonerguy said:


> I'm a recent customer (yesterday in Houston). After my ride was completed I received a message that my Apple Pay payment did not go through to Uber. I want to make it right, but I can't find a way to contact Uber to resubmit a payment. I want to make sure my driver gets paid. What do you suggest I do? There's no phone number for Uber.


It's the Uber way of doing business. Let computers and algorithms do everything. What do we need people for anymore?



JDWhit_ said:


> Well I don't have a car...................What am I going to do?????????????????
> 
> I can only Drive after 4 pm............
> 
> ...


I hurt for you and sorry that you're experiencing this. Uber preys on people with few to no options and that may have had bad luck finding long-term sustainable employment. I *own* a car and am having some tough luck right now. If you're able to cut your losses and drop Uber, I'd definitely do it. Something else you can do is talk anyone out of Uber that you know might be considering. We have a little more power to kick this corrupt company in the kneecaps than we realize. Just stop or slow the flow of their new driver pool.


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> It's the Uber way of doing business. Let computers and algorithms do everything. What do we need people for anymore?
> 
> I hurt for you and sorry that you're experiencing this. Uber preys on people with few to no options and that may have had bad luck finding long-term sustainable employment. I *own* a car and am having some tough luck right now. If you're able to cut your losses and drop Uber, I'd definitely do it. Something else you can do is talk anyone out of Uber that you know might be considering. We have a little more power to kick this corrupt company in the kneecaps than we realize. Just stop or slow the flow of their new driver pool.


Thanks! I agree! Initially I rented just to see if i liked driving for Uber. I didn't want to lease right off the bat. This is craziness and I have to find a solution......



LoveUber1 said:


> Please never rent and do uber. I used to work in the car business and you're getting ripped off if you're renting a car to do uber. Personally I leased my vehicle and I have a very reasonable payment.


Thanks! I tried other options but they didn't go through. I tied HyreCar ( a buddy was going to lower the price for me) but the insurance wouldn't take me because I had a few tickets. How do you buy a car with no income? I'm basically f*cked right now............


----------



## 1rightwinger (Jul 13, 2015)

JDWhit_ said:


> That's not true! I made a profit just not much................
> 
> I dont have a car............ : (
> 
> I thought I could make $1000-1500 a week so $1100 a month to Enterprise Rental would be nothing considering I don't have a car.


Congratulations you just won the Uber drivers Darwin award.

Seriously...what everyone else said about cost if renting. If you don't have a regular job why can't you drive prior to 4pm?

Do not rent car. Do not buy expensive car. Find a reputable 2003 or 2004 car (or whatever the oldest allowed in your market is) and but it for cash. $2000 to $3000 should do it. Uber in that. If you can get a minivan even better cause now you can earn xl rates. I have seen used Honda Odyssey for around 3k for a 2004 with high miles. These are great vehicles which can handle a lot of miles.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

The guy knows Uber got the best of him, he fell for the classic mistake of believing what Uber said he would make. He had no job and therefore no income, so hell what did he have to lose? I at least applaud him for getting out and at least trying to earn a living. That's alot more than can be said for all the people just sitting back and living off the taxpayers? He is not the first and certainly won't be the last to fail their partnership with Uber. Chalk it up to a life lesson and move on.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

JDWhit_ said:


> View attachment 146465


what kind of care are you renting that you only spent $16 on gas for 82 trips? and that includes having to drive out of state just to drive


----------



## JDWhit_ (Jul 2, 2017)

paulmsr said:


> what kind of care are you renting that you only spent $16 on gas for 82 trips? and that includes having to drive out of state just to drive


Those are individual itemized gas purchases not relative to "trips." Just each gas purchase listed in the column not related to anything other than the purchase itself.



MoreTips said:


> The guy knows Uber got the best of him, he fell for the classic mistake of believing what Uber said he would make. He had no job and therefore no income, so hell what did he have to lose? I at least applaud him for getting out and at least trying to earn a living. That's alot more than can be said for all the people just sitting back and living off the taxpayers? He is not the first and certainly won't be the last to fail their partnership with Uber. Chalk it up to a life lesson and move on.


Thank you! I appreciate that...................



1rightwinger said:


> Congratulations you just won the Uber drivers Darwin award.
> 
> Seriously...what everyone else said about cost if renting. If you don't have a regular job why can't you drive prior to 4pm?
> 
> Do not rent car. Do not buy expensive car. Find a reputable 2003 or 2004 car (or whatever the oldest allowed in your market is) and but it for cash. $2000 to $3000 should do it. Uber in that. If you can get a minivan even better cause now you can earn xl rates. I have seen used Honda Odyssey for around 3k for a 2004 with high miles. These are great vehicles which can handle a lot of miles.


IF I had cash don't you think I would have bought a car?


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

JDWhit_ said:


> LOL I definitely do NOT suck at driving. 400+ trips and a 4.97 rating. Great reviews!
> 
> Yes, I understand this BUT I don't have JOB. How do you buy a car without a job or being able to show income????????
> 
> ...


Agreed fully id lease over using my car anyday. You just gotta suck it up and work more and youll be fine. 4pm till you make $250 a day has to be your set goal. So that is probably 4pm till 6am. Its alot of driving but its 100% possible. Good luck


----------

